# volunteer GCSE and A-level tutor



## Hegazy (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm an Aerospace Engineering student at the university of Liverpool spending summer holiday in maadi,Egypt .

I'm willing to teach GCSE and A-level students in maths , physics and business studies , this could be carried out at my place or yours whatever suits you , it is totally free of charge unless you live outside the maadi area and you're not willing to travel , so I will have to charge my transportation only .

Thanks


----------

